# DIY Overflow and canister filter



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have to rebuild an intake and was wondering if this overflow design would work to keep up with the pull on a canister and keep it primed?

From here: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...9465-DIY-Overflow-101-The-Mysteries-Explained

If so, can the intake be as low as the T on the back U?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what you are asking, it sounds like you want to combine the above style DIY over-flow AND a canister filter. Is this correct?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, I know these are normally used for gravity overflows to a sump (which they will serve a similar purpose in the near future). Both of my canisters are currently running off a single feed. While a nice clean look in theory, one of the canisters sucks a lot of air and loses flow-rate.

I also seem to have an issue with the canisters losing prime when cleaned. This seems to be from the single-to-dual intake design. I don't like having to rebuild things if I can learn the lesson first.

If one of these can support a canister with the front intake tube lower than a normal overflow, it could save me time later down the line and solve the loss of prime issue.

1) If the intake is 6" below the surface, will this affect the flow? I am not so worried about the continuous suction if power goes off, since the canister will just stop and the returns are above water level. Plus it is a closed system.

2) Will the tube above the T on the back allow air to be sucked through? Or will the natural leveling of water through both U's maintain enough volume above the T not allowing air down the to intake line to the filter? The top of the tube above the T will be approximately 24"-26" to be above the tank and the upside-down U going over the lip of the tank.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Each canister should be pulling from separate intakes/tubing. Connecting the two is more or less like connecting two circuit breakers to the same electrical circuit.

Forget the clean look. Go for the symmetrical look.

The overflow plumbing would be wrong for this purpose. You would not get any benefit and would be adding a potential though unlikely source of new air in the canister lines.

If you don't like the look of the two intakes, get a panel of Poret foam or similar quality water filtration foam, place it to cover an end, the back or two back corners, and the intakes would be hidden behind it.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Each canister should be pulling from separate intakes/tubing. Connecting the two is more or less like connecting two circuit breakers to the same electrical circuit.
> 
> Forget the clean look. Go for the symmetrical look.
> 
> ...


The intakes are actually hidden behind a 3D BG on the left side of the tank. I was just being less than intelligent when I put the tank together. I was originally trying to compensate for a design flaw in my canopy by going with single intake line. I didn't have room for 2 lines as originally designed. I should have stopped and redesigned then. I ended up having to rebuild the canopy 2 weeks anyway.

Well, I guess I get to build a second intake today.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with Mcdaphnia, I have never liked the idea of combining canister filter intakes/outputs.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Deeda said:


> I agree with Mcdaphnia, I have never liked the idea of combining canister filter intakes/outputs.


I agree too, I just didn't want to admit it.


----------

